# Diagrama fuente lg 32LN5400



## PEPEt (Feb 23, 2016)

Hola amigos.
De nuevo solicito un esquema de un televisor
LG32LN5400.Necesito la fuente de alimentacion
el modelo es 3PAGC10117A-R 
                   EAX64905001
Un saludo y mil gracias. ...


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 23, 2016)

Este esquema es de la fuente EAY62810301. No es de exactamente el mismo modelo, pero según he visto es la misma fuente. Comprueba y confirmas.


----------



## PEPEt (Feb 25, 2016)

Muy agradecido.
Un saludo Skynetronics


----------

